# Lots of stag



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2016)

I know this is not wood but a great number of people love Sambar Stag Antler. Two pieces were sent off to be dyed amber. The damascus blades are made of ladder patterned damascus and the others are stainless steel.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2016)

Beautiful knofe Robert. And by the way it doesn't have to be wood .... this is a forum for knifemakers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 12, 2016)

WOW!!! Awesome knives!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 12, 2016)

Beyond fantastic for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2016)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 12, 2016)

All of them are fantastic knives. Great job Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 13, 2016)

I happen to be one of those people who loves stag handles....it just makes a knife look rough & rugged ready for anything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2016)

Gorgeous knives Robert. Who made the damascus? It is very tightly patterned. Love the detail in your work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2016)

Luscious knives & handles! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 13, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Gorgeous knives Robert. Who made the damascus? It is very tightly patterned. Love the detail in your work


It was made by Alabama Damascus, I hand picked two billets at the blade show because of the tight pattern, They weren't the big billets they usually make and Brad gave me a decent break on them.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

